# Schubert - String Quartet 1 D.18 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Recommended

Kodaly
Coull
Melos
Taneyev
Leipziger

*Highly recommended* (I rate all of these for different reasons and couldn't split them)

*Zemlinsky
Diogenes
Vienna Konzerthaus
Auryn 
Verdi 
Modigliani
Smetana
Alinde *


----------

